
Where's the Proof That Mindfulness Meditation Works? (2017) - DecayingOrganic
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/wheres-the-proof-that-mindfulness-meditation-works1/
======
jp555
Great example of reductionist Intellectual Yet Idiot garbage.

TRILLIONS of trial and errors - thousands of years of meditation practice by
untold billions of practitioners who have ever lived - or one almost certainly
mistakenly-designed experiment?

I think in areas of highly interconnected complexity, the evolutionary utility
that arises out of trial & error is usually much greater than what can be
found in a double-blind clinical experiment.

